# "строго" оглядясь



## pimlicodude

From Solzhenitsyn:


> А вот, после советских десятилетий строго оглядясь, пишет современный еврейский автор из диаспоры:


I've already realised оглядясь means оглянувшись, but why строго? Of all the meanings in Multitran, maybe "censoriously" fits best?


----------



## GCRaistlin

pimlicodude said:


> I've already realised оглядясь means оглянувшись


Нет. _Оглянуться_ и _оглядеться - _разные вещи. _Оглянуться - _назад, _оглядеться - _вокруг.



pimlicodude said:


> but why строго?


Возможно, имеется в виду - _нелицеприятно, беспристрастно._ Нужен контекст.


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> Нет. _Оглянуться_ и _оглядеться - _разные вещи. _Оглянуться - _назад, _оглядеться - _вокруг.


А это значит что здесь А.С. должен был писать оглянувшись. Мы раньше обсуждали то, как А.С. путает эти две формы совершенного вида глалола.


----------



## nizzebro

Оглядясь (from оглядеться) is not the same as оглянувшись (from оглянуться); the latter  is a punctive action that means to quick look around in the sense of taking a look at that is behind you, while the former, as  the processual -ыва- hints, means to observe the surroundings  for some time (e.g. for self-orienting).


pimlicodude said:


> А это значит что здесь А.С. должен был писать оглянувшись. Мы раньше обсуждали то, как А.С. путает эти две формы совершенного вида глалола.


Нет, всё верно. Он рассмотрел всё, что вокруг, в течение некоторого времени. При этом, выражение его лица, или его отношение, было строгим (serious, demanding).


----------



## GCRaistlin

pimlicodude said:


> А это значит что здесь А.С. должен был писать оглянувшись.


Смотря что он имел в виду. Нужен контекст.


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> Смотря что он имел в виду. Нужен контекст.


Так у нас есть контекст - его достаточно. Он не смотрел назад (что идиоматически могло быть только взглядом в прошлое - и требует  наречий - "назад", "в прошлое", "на то, что (было)"). Он, судя по контексту, оценил текущие события вокруг (после советских десятилетий).
В общем, всё нормально здесь.


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> Смотря что он имел в виду. Нужен контекст.


мы обсуждали оглядеться и оглянуться в этой ветке: оглядеться vs. оглянуться 
вот полный контекст:


> А вот, после советских десятилетий строго оглядясь, пишет современный еврейский автор из диаспоры: «Конечно, эта история [евреев] была, как и у других народов, не только история благочестивых, но и бессовестных, не только беззащитных и ведомых на смерть, но и вооружённых, несущих смерть, не только преследуемых, но и преследующих. Есть в этой истории страницы, которые без содрогания нельзя открыть. И как раз эти страницы систематически и намеренно вытеснялись из сознания евреев».


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> мы обсуждали оглядеться и оглянуться в этой ветке: оглядеться vs. оглянуться
> вот полный контекст:


Там действительно было неадекватное употребление (Легко бы всем нам оглядеться на революцию и отречься от своих «отщепенцев».) Там сам предлог "на" требует "оглянуться", а также и контекст (взгляд назад).
_Оглянуться _- короткий, одиночный поворот тела назад и обратно. Или, реже, два-три взгляда по сторонам, но - в одной короткой последовательности. Объект взгляда, как правило, один.
_Оглядеться _- порция последовательного сканирования всего, что _вокруг  -_ что ассоциировано с настоящим временем: здесь и сейчас; прошлое не может быть "вокруг" - на него можно посмотреть только _оглянувшись _(_назад_).


----------



## Rosett

Еврейский автор оглядывается на весьма неприглядные факты истории еврейского народа, ранее цензурированные (и умалчиваемые по этой причине в течение советских десятилетий), привлекая к ним общественное внимание с выраженным пристрастием.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> Еврейский автор оглядывается на весьма неприглядные факты истории еврейского народа, ранее цензурированные


_Оглядывает факты_, не _оглядывается на факты._


Rosett said:


> привлекая к ним общественное внимание с выраженным пристрастием


С пристрастием пристрастностью внимание отвлекают, а не привлекают.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> оглядывается на


Он просто "оглядывается" (и видит факты). "Оглядывается на" - многократное "оглянулся на".
(cross-posted)
Это, возможно, дотошность, но это касается той разницы, которую мы обсуждаем.


----------



## Rosett

Я думаю, что эквивалентом «строго» в данном контексте будет «критически», что подтверждается дальнейшим цитированием.
Естественно, что оглядывается еврейский автор многократно, ссылаясь на многочисленные факты.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Естественно, что оглядывается еврейский автор многократно,


Почему это естественно?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Да не в том дело, однократно или многократно. _Оглядываться - _это не "несколько раз оглянуться". Это принципиально иное действие. Вернее, нет, как раз "несколько раз оглянуться". Но автор-то не _оглядывается _на факты (не за спиной же они у него), а _оглядывает _факты.


----------



## pimlicodude

GCRaistlin said:


> Да не в том дело, однократно или многократно. _Оглядываться - _это не "несколько раз оглянуться". Это принципиально иное действие. Вернее, нет, как раз "несколько раз оглянуться". Но автор-то не _оглядывается _на факты (не за спиной же они у него), а _оглядывает _факты.


здесь речь идет о еврейке в диаспоре которая смотрит назад через несколько десятилетий на факты истории.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> здесь речь идет о еврейке в диаспоре которая смотрит назад через несколько десятилетий на факты истории.


Тогда да, это не вполне хорошо. Я посмотрел текст, и понял, о чём вы - далее идет цитата, где она описывает именно прошлое.
Но дело в том, что в самом предложении "А вот, после советских десятилетий строго оглядясь, пишет ..." - мы имеем вполне самодостаточную картину настоящего момента (с точки зрения наблюдателя). То есть это предложение просто не позволяет глядеть на прошлое с помощью кругового обзора, а также и многократно. Можно только один раз - но для этого у нас есть "оглянуться".


----------



## GCRaistlin

pimlicodude said:


> здесь речь идет о еврейке в диаспоре которая смотрит назад через несколько десятилетий на факты истории.


Тогда _оглядясь_ - это не точно. Впрочем, плохо было бы и _оглянувшись._ По смыслу тут больше подошло бы - _строго (беспристрастно) посмотрев._
Дело в том, что _оглянуться - _это действие, скажем так, не основное, второстепенное. То есть, если кто-то что-то делает, _оглянувшись,_ это значит, что результаты "огляда" _не помешали_ ему это что-то сделать, а вовсе не то, что сделанное было _результатом_ "огляда". А тут речь о том, что выводы этой еврейки вытекают именно из фактов, полученных при "огляде".


----------



## nizzebro

Дело в том, что это рефлексивные формы, и потому обе предполагают "вращение головы". Можно _оглядеть _предмет - не крутя головой, но только скользя взглядом по его частям - т.е. "о-" относится только к поверхности предмета, а не к самому наблюдателю, и потому в принципе можно _оглядеть _прошлое, но не _оглядеться._


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Он просто "оглядывается" (и видит факты). "Оглядывается на" - многократное "оглянулся на".
> (cross-posted)


В этом месте следует перечитать словарную статью:
оглядываться
I несовер. - оглядываться; совер. - оглядеться
look round
II (на кого-л./что-л.) несовер. - оглядываться; совер. - оглянуться
look / glance back (at); turn (back) to look at smth.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Значение у глагола II такое, что никак не подходит к контексту.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> В этом месте следует перечитать словарную статью:


Так и перечитайте. В чем там отличие от того, что я написал?
"На" указано для второй пары - пунктивное действие в сов.в., либо оно же многократное в несов.в.
Семантика тоже вся дана в переводе. Что не так?
Да, несов.вид у них формально совпадает, но он не меняет картину действия, заданную в сов.виде, т.е. это вторичная форма несов.вида. Автор же использует сов.вид (как "оглядясь" а не "оглядевшись" - но если эта вариация несёт особый смысл, тогда дайте другую форму, с которой можно его сопоставить. Или предполагается, что этот особый смысл должен проявляться только в деепричастии?).


----------



## pimlicodude

я только что прослушал аудиоверсию этого отрывка, и чтец читает "строго оглядываясь" вместо "строго оглядясь", наверное не воспринимая последлее правильной формой.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> я только что прослушал аудиоверсию этого отрывка, и чтец читает "строго оглядываясь" вместо "строго оглядясь", наверное не воспринимая последлее правильной формой.


Каждый чтец на свой лад: это следует из многочисленных примеров. Всё в порядке с «оглядясь».


----------



## pimlicodude

я знаю что некоторые носители не хотят признать что у Солженицына часто находятся нестандартно образовывающиеся деепричастия совершенного вида глалола, но вот ещё один пример:          


> Всеволод Волин-Эйхенбаум (брат литературоведа), воротясь в 1917 в Россию, упорно придерживался анархистских взглядов, стал идеологом махновского движения


Здесь мы видим воротясь в значении воротившись.


----------



## nizzebro

pimlicodude said:


> воротясь в значении воротившись.


И оно же _вернувшись,_ и все три - формы сов.вида с одним и тем же значением.

Меня лично устраивает любая форма из этих трёх, и в том числе устраивает _оглядясь - _вопрос был лишь в том, употребляет ли её автор как вариант _оглядевшись _(единственно верный как по морфологии, так и по смыслу в данном предложении вне зависимости от того, что автор пишет дальше), или же как _оглянувшись; _обе формы - сов.вида, но у них разный смысл.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> у Солженицына часто находятся нестандартно образовывающиеся деепричастия совершенного вида глалола


«Воротясь» - прекрасная поэтическая форма, любимая многими поэтами задолго до Солженицына:

«Хотел я, воротясь домой,
Писать в альбом в стихах,
Но — ах!
Альбом замкнулся сам собой,
А ключ у Вас в руках,»
Александр Блок.Июнь 1920

«Воротясь с великой войны,
Я у дома сижу своего.
Я живым воротился с войны,
Но, увы, не забыл ничего»
Воротясь с великой войны...

«Чтоб, воротясь опять в Москву,
Я мог прекраснейшей поэмой
Забыть ненужную тоску
И не дружить вовек с богемой.»
Сергей Есенин - На Кавказе (1924)


----------



## Awwal12

Yes, воротясь is pretty popular in art, with some archaic/folksy vibe attached to it.


----------

